# CIRCC .....A good certification ?



## Jules33 (Feb 14, 2017)

I am a CPC with 1 1/2 yrs coding experience . I currently code EP and Cardiac Cath lab procedures for a hospital. Am considering taking the CIRCC . Would this be helpful to be able to work remote ? That is my ultimate goal . Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## LPARMELEE (Dec 8, 2018)

*Circc*

I know this is a year late but did you ever get your CIRCC? and if not IMHO YES DO IT!


----------



## IceMelt68 (Dec 29, 2018)

Good to know!  I didn't write this post, but I did just recently buy the study guide bundle pack.  Glad to know I chose a good specialty.


----------

